# Clear vomit



## Buffy71

H has started throwing up a lit of clear liquid in the last hour. She only has milk so not sure where it's come from?

Waiting for nhs direct to call me back. Anyone any ideas!?


----------



## welshwarriors

Joe had that a few times as well...I was never worried about it to be honest. 

Hope you find out what it is. x


----------



## Callie1000

After Freya had had a cold she vomited up a clearish liquid that was very mucous-y. We guessed it was all the snot that had trickled in to her tummy (she'd been quite distressed and in pain before she was sick too). It could be this if your LO has had a cold. But def chase up NHS direct if they don't get back to you.


----------



## vanessayogini

are you SURE it's not just drool/spit/saliva?


----------



## Buffy71

Thanks for your answers ladies. She was poorly at the weekend (moany - out of character) and is snotty, although the vomit isn't mucussy. 

It's def not just dribble - she's drowning everything and it's co
ing out with force. She's a bit grouchy with it. Also scared the stiffing out of me when she was playing on her mat and started choking on it. 

Argh!!


----------



## Kitten

Theakston does this sometimes, mostly when he's teething as he swallows a load of saliva and then brings it all back up again. We've got a load of clear mucus vomit 2-3 times a day thanks to his evil cold atm. Yum.


----------



## Klb8916

my LO does this sometimes and the doctor just said it was the milk that has separated in her stomach and it's just the water coming back up.


----------



## Mynx

I'll be watcing this thread with interest as Evie sometimes does this too. I dont think it's drool as you can see her kinda burp, like she's gonna bring up a mouthful of milk, and then it'll ooze out of her mouth and it's clear.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar still do it sometimes but it was more when he was 4-6 wks. Now it's water with mucus. I think it's because of his blocked nose & the drops.


----------



## Foogirl

We had this a few times. I remember the first time she did it and she was kind of choking and coughing with it. HV just said to keep an eye on it. I never did find out what it was.


----------



## Noodles

Dylan does it as well when he has got a bit of a cold


----------



## suzanne108

Did you find out what it was Buffy?

Lola gets clear vomit but only little mouthfuls, I always just thought it was something to do with her reflux. Xx


----------



## suzanne108

Did you find out what it was Buffy?

Lola gets clear vomit but only little mouthfuls, I always just thought it was something to do with her reflux. Xx


----------



## OmarsMum

suzanne108 said:


> Did you find out what it was Buffy?
> 
> Lola gets clear vomit but only little mouthfuls, I always just thought it was something to do with her reflux. Xx

Omar also have reflux. So maybe it's causing the clear vomit.


----------



## Buffy71

Foogirl said:


> We had this a few times. I remember the first time she did it and she was kind of choking and coughing with it. HV just said to keep an eye on it. I never did find out what it was.

Exactly. Scared the life out of me!!


----------



## Buffy71

No. Nhs dir just said keep an eye on fluid in and out. She said there are a few nasty bugs about at the mo. :(


----------



## pootle33

Tbh I always thought this was excessive saliva from teething making them sick. LO only started doing this when he also started dribbling a lot and some days worse than others.


----------



## Eala

My LO does this. My HV said there is actually a condition called excess saliva, which be why it happens. She is speaking to a speech & language therapist, and may refer my LO to the saliva clinic (yup, there is a clinic for saliva!)

I find the mouthful after mouthful of fluid coming up tends to be if LO has been lying down, like on her playmat. She has choked more than once, it's scary as anything. Even without the puking up saliva though, she is a *very* dribbly baby, and always has been. She lives in bibs, otherwise I'd be changing her clothes every half hour :lol: Hence why my HV thinks it could be excess saliva.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

suzanne108 said:


> Did you find out what it was Buffy?
> 
> Lola gets clear vomit but only little mouthfuls, I always just thought it was something to do with her reflux. Xx

Ditto Christina has reflux

Dr said it could be acid coming back up from her stomach esp if smell is off


----------



## dacosta

my lo is getting over a cold and has started bringing up clear liquid; like others have said i think its mucus from her wee sinuses. she also sucks on her fist a lot which must cause excess saliva. could be that too. i'd be more concerned if it was coloured.


----------



## Foogirl

Fluxuspoem said:


> Dr said it could be acid coming back up from her stomach esp if smell is off

That would make sense. It did smell off with Abby and she had reflux.


----------

